# The meaning of JKD?



## jkd friend (Oct 3, 2006)

Do we get confused in what sifu Bruce was teaching? I think we do because I see so many brands of jkd it makes me feel like all of the Bruce Lee and JKD study I do is wrong. Is it me or is the way people are approaching jkd wrong in the fashion that their doing it in?


----------



## Robert Lee (Oct 3, 2006)

everybody will be different No art makes you a clone If so run. But yes JKd has several aspects of training. And one group does this and another that. JKD has core training that relates to JKD That should be what is taught. But JKD has more politics then most any art out there Who is certified legit who is not Ojkd or JKd concepts its time to just get on with it forget the politics and train. M A is about the person in the end Not a name of a art. Thats where many fail in there learning. They cling to a name. I allways think of boxing. Its called boxing No 200 different names to it Why cant the M/A world realize One M/A is just a branch/ method of learning no more no less.


----------

